# Enermax ELC120-TA - Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen?



## KillerAprikose (21. Februar 2014)

Meine Wasserkühlung Antec H20 620 hat sich nach 2 Jahren verabschiedet. Laut und Klackernd fiel die  Pumpe aus.
Gleichwertig scheint Enermax ELC120-TA zu sein. Aber die dbA bei Volllast scheinen *sehr* laut zu sein- und zwar so laut, dass dies für mich das KO-Kriterium erscheint. Die DB über 50 werden in Vergleichslisten im Internet mit der Lautstärke eines Gespräches verglichen. Freue  mich über Erfahrungen mit dieser Kühlung von euch.

Antec H20 620 
700 Gramm
max. 45 db 
4,0 von 5 Punkten bei Amazon (67 Bewertungen)
Gut "1,9" bei 5 Tests bei testberichte.de
5 Jahre Lebensdauer Pumpe
12 cm Lüfter
3 Jahre Garantie
1450 bis 2000 Umdrehungen Lüfter
Durchschnittstemperatur aus Tests und Reviews jeweils der negativste Wert: 44,48 C

Enermax ELC120-TA 
495 Gramm 
max. 52,8 db 
4,9 von 5 Punkten bei Amazon (8 Bewertungen)
Befriedigend "3" bei 1 Test bei testberichte.de
5 Jahre Lebensdauer Pumpe
12 cm Lüfter
2 Jahre Garantie
800 bis 2200 Umdrehungen Lüfter
Durchschnittstemperatur aus Tests und Reviews jeweils der negativste Wert: 44,46 C


----------



## beren2707 (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn auch nicht sehr ausführlich, aber doch für eine kleine Rundumübersicht ausreichend, so kann ich meinen Lesertest nahelegen. Dass die Pumpe meiner ELC120 nicht auf alle anderen Modelle übertragen werden kann (und sollte), ist natürlich klar, aber ich konnte eben nur das testen, was mir vorlag. 

Zu den Lüftern kann ich nur sagen, dass diese selbst gedrosselt deutlich hörbar sind. Bei maximaler Drehzahl entspricht es etwa einem Föhn, dürften so ~8 Sone sein.

Ich kann dir die ELC120-TA, zumindest aufgrund meiner persönlichen Erfahrungen, nicht empfehlen.


----------



## rackcity (22. Februar 2014)

Cooler Master: Nepton 280L
oder h100i - h80i (mit anderen lüftern)

würde ich nehmen


----------



## ich111 (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn du nicht aufgrund von Platzgründen auf Kompaktwasserkühlungen angewiesen bist, dann lass die idealen Beispiele geplanter Obsoleszenz links liegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2014)

KillerAprikose schrieb:


> Meine Wasserkühlung Antec H20 620 hat sich nach 2 Jahren verabschiedet. Laut und Klackernd fiel die  Pumpe aus.
> Gleichwertig scheint Enermax ELC120-TA zu sein. Aber die dbA bei Volllast scheinen *sehr* laut zu sein- und zwar so laut, dass dies für mich das KO-Kriterium erscheint. Die DB über 50 werden in Vergleichslisten im Internet mit der Lautstärke eines Gespräches verglichen. Freue  mich über Erfahrungen mit dieser Kühlung von euch.
> 
> Antec H20 620
> ...


 
Wenn dir 5 Jahre Pumpenlebensdauer garantiert wurden, sit das dann nicht schlichtweg ein RMA-Fall?

Bei Tests solltest du auf alle Fälle nach welchen mit Referenzlüfter ausschau halten, denn du hast ja die der Antec schon und musst nicht die ggf. schnelleren der Enermax nutzen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Februar 2014)

Die aktuelle Corsair Hydro Series  H75 kostet 65€, hat 5 Jahre Garantie (Enermax 2 Jahre), zwei 120mm PMW-Lüfter die sich mit einem y-Kabel über das Mainboard steuern lassen, das übliche Keramikpumpenlager und im Gegensatz zur genannten Enermax AIO-Wakü flexiblere Schläuche.

Es gibt zur H75 auch einige Berichte im Netz. Mit der machst du sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## KillerAprikose (22. Februar 2014)

*@  beren2707:*
Vielen Dank für deinen deutlichen Hinweis darauf, wie laut diese Hardware ist. Wie im anderen Forenbeitrag ersichtlich,
scheint sich aber herauszustellen, dass ich hoffentlich doch eine Luftkühlung holen kann. Bisher bin ich davon 
ausgegangen, zu wenig Platz im Tower zu haben.

*@ rackcity:*
_Cooler Master: Nepton 280L_ - Schön, vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis. Diese Kühlung hatte ich noch nicht in meiner Vergleichsliste.
Bei dieser Kühlung sind zwei Luftkühler nebeneinander angebracht. Die Frage ist, wie ich dies in meinem Tower anbringen könnte. Ginge ja letztlich nur oben, sozusagen "unter der Decke"? Wenn dies ginge, auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Empfehlung.
_h100i - h80i_ Unterstützen nach den offiziellen Datenblättern meinen Mainboard Sockel nicht.

*@ ich111*
Dies ist mir auch lieber. Ich kläre gerade in dem Forum für Luftkühler, wieviel Platz in meinem Tower  vorhanden ist.

*@ ruyven_macaran* 
Ich habe mich so dermaßen ber diesen Kühler geärgert, RMA hin oder her, das will ich nicht mehr in meinem PC haben. 

*@ Lios Nudin*
Zumindest zufolge der Datenblätter unterstützt H75 meinen Sockel nicht.


----------

